# Thinking.. 73 Varsity, 10 speed.... looks original.... LMK what you think...



## new2olbikes (Sep 23, 2020)

This is a pretty clean survivor, has nice options and hopefully will ride nice. DJ prefix on the head tube & Kool Lemon color, so I figure the 73 is accurate, (?). I bought it for my nephew but the shipping to CA. is more that it’s worth, especially after the needed refurbish... So it’s staying w/ me for some local rides... needs tires AT LEAST!


----------



## juvela (Sep 23, 2020)

-----

Nice find!

Certainly looks to be all original.

Somewhat unusal to find them where nothing has been changed out.    

-----


----------



## new2olbikes (Sep 23, 2020)

That’s what I thought too... Thanks for the feedback!


----------

